# Weekly Competition 2015-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F2 R' U2 R' U' F U R' U'
*2. *F' R' F R2 F' R U F' R'
*3. *R2 U R2 F' U R U2 R'
*4. *U2 R U R2 U R' F2 U F' U'
*5. *F R2 U' F' U' F2 U' F2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' F2 L' F2 U' R' F2 D' B L2 U F2
*2. *U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 R' B' F2 L' F D B2 L2 B2
*3. *U' D' F D' B2 U R' F2 B' L' F2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 B2 D R2
*4. *R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U F' D2 R' F2 U' R U' B' U' R U'
*5. *R' U2 R D2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 U' F L' D' L R D2 F2 L' F

*4x4x4*
*1. *D U2 Rw D2 Fw2 D Rw D Uw' U2 L' B' D2 Fw' D L B' F2 Uw' Fw2 U Fw2 Uw' B2 U' L D' B Uw' F2 Uw U F' R D U2 L' B2 Rw' R2
*2. *Uw B' F2 Rw2 Fw2 F D' B Fw' L Fw2 L2 D' Uw' R2 Fw Rw2 B2 Fw U' Fw' L R2 D' B L2 D2 Uw2 L Rw Fw2 Rw' B' Fw' Rw R2 B Fw F2 U'
*3. *B' Fw2 L' Fw' Rw Fw' D' L Uw2 F' D' L' Rw2 D' L Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw' D2 B' Fw U2 L D' U2 B2 Fw2 R2 B2 F' D2 Fw D' L' R2 D2 Uw' U' Fw'
*4. *Uw U' L Rw2 R2 U B L B Fw L' Fw D' Rw Uw' U2 L Rw2 Fw L2 Fw Rw2 B2 F2 Uw' R' D' Uw' Rw' R Fw2 D' L' D2 Rw Fw F D' U' Fw2
*5. *B F2 Rw2 Fw' R B' D' L U2 Fw2 F' U2 R Uw R B2 R2 B2 D' B2 Fw' F' Rw2 Fw D2 Rw2 D2 Fw' F2 U' Rw2 B D2 Fw' D B R Fw2 D' U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' R' Fw L' Fw D2 Dw2 Rw' Bw Rw2 Fw' L Uw2 B Dw2 Rw' Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw R2 Fw' Uw' B Fw Lw' B2 Bw' Rw2 Fw D2 U2 Bw U R' B' Bw2 D' Dw' U' L Lw Rw B Dw2 Uw U Lw2 B L2 R2 D' L' U' Bw' L D U' B2 L'
*2. *Lw Bw' D' Uw2 R D' Dw L Bw' Fw' Uw' U2 Lw' D' Rw' Uw' F' R Fw Lw2 Bw2 Fw L2 Lw F2 L2 Fw2 Lw R Uw' F Dw U Rw' Uw' U2 Lw R' Dw2 L' Bw L R2 B2 Bw' Dw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' F' L2 Lw2 B U Fw D' F2 Lw R2 D2
*3. *Uw Fw2 D' B Bw' Uw U R2 D2 F' Rw' Bw D' Uw L2 U' L2 Bw Rw D Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw Lw F2 D' Dw2 U Bw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw F2 Dw U2 Rw' D' L' D' Fw' R' Dw2 L' Bw2 F' L D2 L' Dw2 L2 F2 Dw' U' L2 Lw' R' Fw R2 Bw'
*4. *Bw2 L' U Lw2 Rw2 Fw D' Bw2 Rw' R2 F2 Lw2 F' Rw B F2 Dw U2 R D' Dw' Lw2 F R F Lw' U2 Fw2 F Uw Bw' Lw2 R2 D F Dw Bw' D' B' Bw' Fw' Dw2 Rw R U2 Lw2 F2 D2 Lw D2 Rw Dw' Uw Rw2 F D R Dw B Uw'
*5. *Bw Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw2 Fw' Rw D' L' Lw' Fw R' B Rw Bw2 Lw2 F2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' U' B2 Uw2 Lw D2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw Fw' Rw Dw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw D2 Dw2 B' F' D2 Fw D Bw' Rw R Bw Fw2 L' B' D' Uw' B' Dw2 Bw' F Lw' D Uw Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L2 2F 2R 2F 2U' F' U 3R' 2R' 3U 2L' 2R2 3F L2 2L' R2 F U2 B F2 U' 3R' B2 2D2 L' 2R' 2F 2L 3R D2 2F L U' 2R' 2D' 2U U2 2R2 D L 2R' U2 2F R2 F 2U' F2 R2 2F 2L 3F2 3U' 2U' 2B R D 2U 2B2 2D 2U U B' 2B 3F' 2U 2L2 B2 U 2F2 R
*2. *R' 3F 2D 3R2 2B D2 R 3F' 2D2 2U 2B' 2U2 F2 2U2 F 3U B' 2U' 2B2 2R R2 2B F' 2R' D' 2U2 2R' 2F' 2L B' 3F' 3U 2F' U' F' 2D 2R2 2B' 2R' 2D 3U2 2B' L2 2D' 2L R 3U' 2L 2R' 2B D F' U' 2R B 3U2 2U2 2L R' B 2B' 3F2 3U2 2B 2R2 R' D2 2L 3R 2R
*3. *2L 3F 2D' 3R' D' F2 L' 2D 2U' L2 B2 2B2 2F2 L 2U' B 2U' 2B2 2R' F' 2L' 2U' B2 2F 2U L' 3F2 2L F2 2R2 R' 2B L 2U' 3F' R 2D' L F2 L2 2L2 3R2 2R2 2U' B' 2F' 3R' 2R2 3U' F' 3R2 F' R2 U' 2L2 2D' 3F2 3R 2R' 3U' 2U2 U 2L' R2 D2 R' 2U2 2R' B' 2D
*4. *2D 2R2 R' 2F2 3R2 R2 D U' 2B' R U 2F2 F2 3R2 U' 2B D 3U' L 2L2 3F F' D 3U 2B 2F' D 2D2 2U 3R R F' 2U L2 U2 2L 2R 2B' 2F' 2R 2F2 R2 3U' 2L 2U L' 2R' R 2B2 3F2 3R2 R B 2F' F D2 3R 2R2 2U 2L B 2B 3U 2U2 F2 D' 2D2 3F' L B
*5. *L2 B2 3F2 2L2 D2 L2 3R2 U' L' 2L' B2 U2 2F2 U2 3R 3U 2U' 2R2 3F' L2 2D' 2R' 2U F' U 2L 2F 2L 3R2 R' 2F 2R2 2D U 2F2 D L 3R' 2R' 3U 2L2 2D2 2L2 3F2 3U 2U B 2F 2D2 U2 2R2 3U' 2L' 2R 2B' 3F U2 2B2 3F2 R' 3U2 B 2B' 3F 2F F' 3R2 2F L' 2U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 3R2 3F' 2D B 2B 2R' 2F 2D' U 3F D' 3D F2 3D2 B 2D2 2R B 3F2 2F' 3L 2R R2 3B 2F2 3D 2R' B 2F' L' 2U' 3F2 3R' R' 3D 3F 3D 3B 2U 2B 2L' 2R D 3F2 2L 3R 3F2 3R2 3D' 2B' 3B2 3D2 B F2 3D' 3U 2U' R' 2U 3B' L 3B2 3D2 2L2 B2 U R U' 3B2 U' 2L' D' R2 2F 2D2 3D R B' 2D B 2D2 3B' F2 2D' L 3L2 2D2 R2 3U2 B' U 2B' 3F 2F2 F2 R' 3U2 L 2R
*2. *3B' 3R' D2 3D2 3U' B' 3F 3R' 3D2 L 3R2 2R' 2B2 L2 2R' 2D 2U2 2F2 F' D2 B2 2D2 3D' 2U2 3F' 3R2 3D2 2F' R' 3B2 3L' 2D2 2U' R 2D 3U2 3R R' 3B 2U' 3R 2R2 3D2 3L 3F2 2F2 F' D2 2U 3L2 D' U 2R' R' 2F2 2L 2U2 2L2 2R F D 3F 3D2 3L B' D2 L 2D2 2L 3R 3F' L 2D2 L2 2R' R2 3B' D 3B' 2L 2F2 2L2 3F' 2L2 B2 L 2R 2B' 3F' F2 2D' 2U2 R2 D 3R 2F' 3U U 3B 3R'
*3. *2B 2L' 3B 3F D' 2U L D2 3R F 2L2 2R2 U' 2F' 3D 2R' 3B D F' D2 3U 3R' B 3B2 F2 2L' 2R2 3D2 3L 3F D' U' L 2D 2U2 U2 3L2 D2 2D 3L 2R' 3F 3U F' D2 3B' 3D2 2U' U2 B D L2 2R 2D2 2U2 3L2 3B 2U' 3R R2 3D2 3L 3D U' 3B2 3F' 2L' 3R 3U2 3F2 U L' 3R2 2U F2 2R R2 3U R' B 2B' 3F R' D2 2U' U' 2F 2U' 3L2 3U 3R' 2B 2U U' L2 3F' D R 2D' 3U'
*4. *3U 2U2 2F F2 3D2 U' R2 2U2 U' L 3F 3U2 U2 B2 2R2 D' 3U' U2 3F2 3D 3B' F2 2D 3F' D' B 3F' L' 3L2 3F D' 2R' 3B 2F2 2R R 2U' 2L' 2D' 3F D' 3U R2 3B 2F2 2R D2 3D2 2R 2U2 L 3R2 2D 3D' 2U U B2 F' 2D 2B' 3D2 3L 2F2 2L 3F' 3U B2 2L' 3R 2R 2B' 3B' L' F2 3U 2U' 2R 2D' 3R' 3U' 2L' 3R2 2R2 3U2 2U L2 R' 3F' 3R2 3B2 2L2 U 3R' R2 B 2F L2 2L2 3L2 3R2
*5. *3U' 2F' 2D 2B 3F2 U2 B' D 3D B2 2U' B2 L 2B' 3R 3F 3D 2L' 2R2 3F2 2D2 3R 3D' 2U2 2R' R 3D' 3L' 2U2 B D U' 2B 3D' 3B' L2 3D' 3B2 3F2 2R' 2F' R 3F F2 3U L 3B L 3F2 F U 3F' 3U' 3B R 3U2 L 3U 2U2 L2 3R' 2D R2 2B2 3F 2D 3B 3R' F2 2U2 2B2 2F2 2R2 F2 3R2 3U2 2U U2 L 3D' R 2D2 2B L B' 2F' 2L D2 2D' 3U B' 2U' U 3B' 3F2 3U2 2R' F' 2R 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U R2 U R' U2 F2 R
*2. *F2 U2 R F' R F R2 U2
*3. *F2 U R2 U2 F U' R U2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D U2 F2 D U' B' D L2 F2 R' B F2 D2 F
*2. *L B2 F2 R B2 D2 L' F2 R B2 R' B' F' L D2 U' R' D L' D' R'
*3. *R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' F L' U' L' D' R' U2 B L2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Rw2 B' Fw U R B' Fw F' U2 B' L Rw' R B L' R' Fw2 R2 B D2 Rw B' Fw F L2 F2 L' Fw F L2 F2 U Fw Rw2 R' D Rw2 B2 R2
*2. *Fw2 L Rw R' Uw2 L Rw U F L B' U B' Rw2 D' Rw2 R' U2 Rw2 B' U' Fw' F Uw' B' Rw' B2 F' Uw U' L2 B Fw2 Uw' Fw D Uw B2 U' B'
*3. *F' R' B' Rw2 B Fw Rw2 Uw U R B L' Rw2 R2 D2 U2 B Fw' R U B Uw Rw R2 D Uw' R2 Fw2 F2 D Uw2 U B2 Fw F' D' U' B2 R U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 F2 L' R' Uw U2 Lw Dw' L' D' B' L2 Lw' F Dw' L Fw2 R' Bw L Uw' Lw B2 Dw Uw' U Lw Rw' R F' Uw2 U L2 Bw' Fw2 U2 L B' Bw' Uw2 R' D2 Dw2 F2 Dw' Uw Lw2 R' Uw' Rw B' R' Bw2 Fw' L' Uw2 U' Rw' Fw' Rw
*2. *Dw' Uw U2 L Bw' F2 D2 Uw' L' F' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 F' R' D2 B' F2 L' R2 F Lw' B D2 R U' Bw2 Fw2 F L2 Bw2 Dw L' Lw Dw' U2 R' B Uw Bw L Fw2 F Uw Bw Fw2 Lw R' Fw' D2 L R' D' L Uw' Lw2 D2 Rw F2 Dw'
*3. *Lw2 F D F2 U R' U F' D' Bw' D' B2 Bw' Fw' F' D Fw F2 Uw Bw' U F2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 L2 U' R2 Bw L' Rw' R2 Uw U R D2 R' Bw L2 Lw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B Lw' R Fw2 Rw R D' Uw2 Bw Fw U F U Rw' Bw L Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' 2B' D' 2R' 3F 3U R' 2U2 2B' D' L 2B F' 3R2 3F2 R2 U' 2B 3F' 2F F L 2F2 U' 3F2 2L 3R' 3F' F' 2L' 2U' L 2R' D 2D 2F2 U' B' 3R' 3F D R' 2U2 L 2U 2R R B' 3R2 D 2D' 2U 2L2 2B' U2 3F' 2F' L' 3R2 2R 2F 2D' 3R' F2 U L 3R 2F' U2 R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' 2D 2U L2 R' 2B2 3U' 2U 3B' R' 3F F 2U2 B 2U L2 3B' 3F' 2L2 3F2 2L' 2R2 3F' 2F U' 2F 2D2 3L' 3D' 3L2 F L2 B2 2B' 2U' R2 3F2 2D U2 3B' 3F' D 3U' 2L2 2F2 L' 2L' U2 2R B' 2B' L2 2L R2 2U2 B' 3B' F' 3U2 L2 3U' 3F' 3U2 3R' F D2 3U2 2U 3F' 2F F 3U 2F2 L 3F' D2 2R2 R2 3D' 3U' 2L 3L2 3U 3F 2D' 3B 2D2 F 2R2 D 2F 3D' 2L 3D' 3F 2F' 2D2 2R2 B2 3B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 U2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' B' R B' L F D' U2 F D
*2. *U2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 B2 U F D U2 L F' R F2 U F
*3. *D L2 F2 D R2 D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' L2 U' L' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U
*4. *L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 L R' F2 D F L' B2 R D2 L'
*5. *L2 U B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U B' L2 D' R U R F2 U B F
*6. *B U2 L F' U2 R' U B D' F2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 F D2
*7. *D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D L' U R U2 R2 B D' F R' D2
*8. *R2 U R2 F2 U B2 D R2 U' L2 U' B' L' U2 F' U' F2 R D2 B' U'
*9. *F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D B2 L B' R D F2 U2 B' R F L'
*10. *R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D' U' R2 U' L F R U' F' L' D' B' R U L'
*11. *B2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 F2 D2 B' L U2 F D U B' F' D' R2
*12. *B R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' D L2 B U B' D2 L B2 U
*13. *L2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 R D' R2 U' B' F' R' D F2
*14. *R B U R2 U D L' B R' L2 F2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U D2
*15. *R2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 F U2 L2 R' B' U' B' F2 L' F' U L
*16. *B2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 R' B U' R B L2 F2 U' L F
*17. *D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' U' R2 U2 L U2 B' D'
*18. *R2 B' D' F' R2 B' D R' D R L' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 R
*19. *B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 D U' F2 U' B' R B' F' U R' U F2 L'
*20. *B2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 R F2 D B' U' F2 R2 U' L B' D'
*21. *D2 B2 R F2 D2 R U2 L R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B' U' R D' B' L D2 U
*22. *L' U' F B2 U R2 B' D B R' B2 R2 L U2 R' B2 D2 F2 B2 L
*23. *F U' R D B R F' B D' F2 L U2 R' L' B2 U2 D2 R' B2 D2
*24. *D' R' F2 U2 B R' D F' R2 F' D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U
*25. *R' D' B U F' R2 F2 B2 D L F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2
*26. *U2 F2 R F2 L' D2 L R2 D2 B2 L' B' F' U' B' D' R' D' F2 D'
*27. *U' D R' F' B' U2 D' R' F B2 D B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2
*28. *U L2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B' D B' F' D F2 U' R D2 L'
*29. *F' U' F R2 F2 L' D F' L' D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B' R2 B' D2
*30. *B2 U' F2 U L2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L F2 U' L2 D' B' D U' R
*31. *D2 F D R2 F L D2 F' U2 R U D R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2
*32. *L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L' D2 B U2 L R' D U2 B' D2
*33. *D' F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 L' B' R D2 F' D R' U L2 F D2
*34. *U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' U' L2 U L2 B R D2 B2 D L' D R2 B' R
*35. *F2 R D2 L' U2 L F2 D2 R' D2 R2 F R B' L R' B F U' R'
*36. *L2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D U' L' D R2 D F D2 B' R' D F
*37. *U' L2 D' L F D2 B D2 L B D' F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 R2
*38. *B2 R' B2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 L' B2 R F' D L U B' R B' F2 D R
*39. *U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 F D2 R D2 R2 B F' L' B D
*40. *F L' F D L B D2 L U' F' U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 R2 B2 R' F2 L B2 F2 L' D2 F' D2 U' R B' D U2 B U' B
*2. *R2 D' L2 U L2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U L' D' R B' R B2 D R' F' R2
*3. *B' R2 D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 R B F2 U2 R2 U R B D2 F
*4. *R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 D' L F2 D R F L B F R F
*5. *R2 D U B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F' R2 F L2 R D2 U B U' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R F R D' R B D' L2 F' U
*2. *U' L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 B' U B U' R F' R' D' F R'
*3. *U2 D R L' D' B L F' U2 D' F U2 R2 U2 F D2 F U2 B' R2 D2
*4. *D B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B' F2 D B2 R D L' B2 U B
*5. *B' U2 B' D2 R' L' F' D' L D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U' L2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 D' U' L B' R2 D F D' L' D2 L U
*2. *L' D2 B2 D R U2 F' L U D2 F L2 B' U2 R2 L2 U2 F U2 F2
*3. *B2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' B' F' L2 R B2 F L'
*4. *R2 D2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 F' D2 F' L' B2 U B R F2 D2 F
*5. *F U2 B D2 F' U2 F' L2 B R2 F2 U L B' L D B2 F D U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 R B R2 D F D' L' R D' B' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R F U2 F U2 F' R' U'
*3. *L2 U' F2 U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L F2 D L2 R2 F L' B F2
*4. *R F2 L2 Rw R2 F2 D2 L2 Uw' Fw2 F R Fw2 F Uw F' D L' Fw' Rw Uw' B' Fw' F' L' Rw R2 B2 Rw' F2 Uw B' F Rw' F2 D2 U2 L D B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U R2 F' R' F2 R2
*3. *D' F2 L B2 R B' U2 D2 R L2 F2 D2 B' U2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 F'
*4. *Rw2 Uw' L Fw U' L' Uw2 R2 U' Rw' F Uw' B U B2 Fw' U2 B R2 D Uw' U2 R2 Fw2 D2 U Fw' L F' Rw' Uw R F D' R D Uw' L2 B2 F
*5. *L Fw' U2 Fw' D2 Fw2 R' D' L Fw2 R' F Uw L Dw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Bw2 R' B F' Uw2 B2 Fw U' Rw Uw U Fw' Dw U B Dw' B Fw2 L2 D Fw2 L2 B2 Dw' Bw' Lw2 Fw2 L2 R2 F' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 R' B2 L' Rw2 R Fw Rw F2 R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' B' U B L R' U l' r
*2. *U L B L U' R' L' r' u'
*3. *B L R' U B' L U l r' b' u
*4. *B' U L B' R B' L U l r' b u'
*5. *U' B R L R' L U B' L l' r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, -2) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) /
*3. *(1, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-3, 6) / (2, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 6)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3)
*5. *(3, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L' R U' L' D R U' L' D' U'
*2. *D' L' R' U L' R' U L R' D' U'
*3. *U D' L' U L' R U' R' L' D' U'
*4. *D R D L' R D U' D U R' U'
*5. *L' D' L' D' U' R L' D U D' U'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 18, 2015)

FMC: 27 moves



Spoiler: Solution



F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 R B R2 D F D' L' R D' B' U'

D2 (Make 2 pairs)
Switch
F' L2 R' D' F2 (2x2x3 minus edge)
U2 F U' F' (2x2x3)
R B' R' (F2L-1)
R' U2 L U' L' U2 R U2 (AB3C)

Skeleton: D2 U2 R' U2 L U :^) L' U2 R2 B R' F U F' U2 F2 D R L2 F (20)

:^) U2 F D F' U2 F D' F'

Solution: D2 U2 R' U2 L U' F D F' U2 F D' F' L' U2 R2 B R' F U F' U2 F2 D R L2 F (27) 

Optimal insertion -____-


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 18, 2015)

*2X2x2: *8.69 (10.46) 8.87 8.78 (8.41) = *8.78*
*3X3X3:* 19.54 17.82 20.32 (20.97) (17.51) = *19.23*
*4X4X4:* (1:48.93) (2:12.51) 1:51.44 1:49.83 1:58.34 = *1:53.20*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 18, 2015)

*3x3x3:* (18.17), 16.86, 15.11, (12.20), 17.31 = *16.43*
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 2:49.18, 1:52.94
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:57.70, 6:00.21, 8:38.81
*5x5x5BLD:* 15:35.21, 14:45.80, 16:50.27


----------



## nalralz (Feb 19, 2015)

3x3 29.99 OH: 31.40, (27.77), 28.72, 29.84, (34.89)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 19, 2015)

3x3 Blindfolded: 3:15.634 DNF DNF = 3:15.643
4x4: (1:06.712), 58.634, 1:01.837, (57.511), 59.624 = 1:00.032 Aww, so close to sub 1:00


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 19, 2015)

*3x3: *15.95, (18.17), (15.04), 15.79, 16.18 = *15.97*


----------



## BoshedCubes (Feb 20, 2015)

2x2: 11.78, 17.26, 13.72, 21.00, 10.60 = 14.25
3x3: 34.35, 33.85, 40.26, 34.09, 44.02 = 36.23


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 20, 2015)

*3x3*: 17.01, 16.22, 15.70, (15.33), (17.52) = *16.31*
*4x4*: 1:16.73, 1:10.64, 1:12.50, (1:08.37), (1:17.09) = *1:13.29* PB lol
*5x5*: 2:22.72, 2:17.90, (2:05.52), 2:14.68, (2:38.35) = *2:18.43*
*OH*: 34.55, 34.26, (53.96), (27.49), 34.45 = *34.42*


----------



## DuLe (Feb 21, 2015)

*333*: (24.21), (15.45), 15.92, 18.55, 18.55 = *17.67*
*222*: (4.25), 5.53, 6.09, 5.18, (6.86) = *5.60*
*444*: (1:29.15), (1:02.20), 1:10.38, 1:21.08, 1:13.93 = *1:15.13*
*555*: (2:33.73), 2:26.07, (2:21.66), 2:27.93, 2:32.47 = *2:28.82*
*333 BLD*: (2:18.81), 2:18.70, (2:28.65) = *2:18.70*
*PYRAM*: 5.20, (3.55), 5.86, (DNF), 5.39 = *5.48*
*SQ1*: (50.85), 51.78, 51.05, (1:18.85), 51.10 = *51.31*
*333 FM*: *42*


----------



## h2f (Feb 21, 2015)

DuLe said:


> *333 FM*: *42*



Your solution?


----------



## Puggins (Feb 21, 2015)

2x2: 6.38, 5.40, (7.02), 5.80, (4.56) = 5.86 
3x3: 19.85, (20.83), (17.63), 18.54, 18.48 = 18.89
2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:55.84


(100th post )


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2015)

*3x3:* (17.56), 15.76, (13.92), 16.54, 14.38 = 15.56
*4x4:* (51.08), 57.05, (1:03.69), 53.53, 1:01.05 = 57.21
*5x5:* 1:35.12, (1:31.12), 1:42.91, (1:45.77), 1:34.37 = 1:37.47
*6x6:* 3:12.47, (2:57.71), (3:20.31), 3:15.21, 3:06.86 = 3:11.51
*7x7:* 4:25.40, 4:26.92, 4:18.03, (4:42.38), (4:12.82) = 4:23.45
*OH:* (28.00), 28.28, 32.25, 33.19, (36.94) = 31.24
*Megaminx:* (2:08.65), (1:50.36), 2:02.78, 1:55.00, 2:03.84 = 2:00.54


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 22, 2015)

3x3: 11.66, 11.59, (14.25), (11.30), 11.33 = 11.53


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 24, 2015)

skewb - 11.27, 16.72, 11.38, 15.50, 18.37 (ao5 = 14.53)

2x2 - 4.85, 6.59, 6.27+, 5.36, 4.90 (ao5 = 5.51)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 24, 2015)

Results week 8: congrats to Iggy, Cale and Owczar! 
Only one single point between first and second place!

Then, just a reminder: *in FMC you have to submit an explanation*
as well as your solution. Next week I'll remove solutions without explanation.

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.44 Iggy
 2.47 Lapinsavant
 2.82 Jasiolek
 3.31 Owczar
 3.66 riley
 4.01 pantu2000
 4.02 Wookie
 4.17 giorgi
 4.59 Wilhelm
 4.64 Tx789
 4.77 CuberM
 4.82 Cale S
 5.22 FaLoL
 5.25 moepm
 5.31 pokelifter
 5.38 sneaklyfox
 5.41 larosh12
 5.51 pyr14
 5.58 ichcubegern
 5.60 DuLe
 5.86 Puggins
 6.64 Kenneth Svendson
 6.75 LostGent
 6.79 Schmidt
 7.06 Mike Hughey
 7.07 Ordway Persyn
 7.44 ickathu
 8.21 h2f
 8.78 MarcelP
 14.25 BoshedCubes
 14.51 1davey29
 22.31 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(43)

 9.02 Lapinsavant
 9.40 riley
 11.23 Iggy
 11.46 Jasiolek
 11.53 SirWaffle
 13.04 qaz
 13.05 ichcubegern
 13.52 Owczar
 13.84 sneaklyfox
 13.88 Wookie
 14.06 FaLoL
 14.10 giorgi
 14.13 Keroma12
 15.39 CuberM
 15.56 Dene
 15.97 larosh12
 15.97 Sir E Brum
 16.31 notfeliks
 16.43 cmhardw
 16.89 pokelifter
 17.16 LostGent
 17.36 Cale S
 17.67 DuLe
 17.92 Tx789
 18.28 Kenneth Svendson
 18.64 CyanSandwich
 18.72 thatkid
 18.81 ickathu
 18.96 Puggins
 19.23 MarcelP
 19.89 Ordway Persyn
 20.48 Schmidt
 21.48 h2f
 21.97 Mike Hughey
 22.63 moepm
 26.47 FishSaysMOO
 26.65 AllTheCubes
 29.03 Bubbagrub
 29.99 nalralz
 36.23 BoshedCubes
 54.30 1davey29
 DNF Kit Clement
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(20)

 46.08 FaLoL
 46.15 Iggy
 51.80 Owczar
 54.17 giorgi
 54.80 Jasiolek
 57.21 Dene
 1:00.03 Rocky0701
 1:01.29 Wookie
 1:01.83 ichcubegern
 1:05.41 Cale S
 1:08.15 sneaklyfox
 1:13.29 notfeliks
 1:14.17 ickathu
 1:15.13 DuLe
 1:18.56 Ordway Persyn
 1:23.68 Kenneth Svendson
 1:32.96 h2f
 1:34.21 Schmidt
 1:53.20 MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:27.20 FaLoL
 1:35.84 Iggy
 1:37.47 Dene
 1:40.31 Keroma12
 1:44.34 ichcubegern
 2:07.70 Cale S
 2:18.43 notfeliks
 2:24.04 Ordway Persyn
 2:28.82 DuLe
 2:53.75 Kenneth Svendson
 3:47.84 h2f
 4:28.90 AllTheCubes
 5:05.57 larosh12
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:47.56 FaLoL
 3:11.51 Dene
 3:32.12 Aussie
 5:05.52 Ordway Persyn
 5:42.86 Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:22.62 FaLoL
 4:23.45 Dene
 7:46.51 Ordway Persyn
 9:33.27 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 20.39 Iggy
 21.57 Lapinsavant
 24.26 Wookie
 24.63 Wilhelm
 25.42 giorgi
 26.80 ichcubegern
 28.30 sneaklyfox
 28.80 Jasiolek
 29.25 Owczar
 31.24 Dene
 32.06 Tx789
 33.08 larosh12
 34.42 notfeliks
 38.91 FaLoL
 46.37 moepm
 47.19 Keroma12
 50.75 h2f
 54.66 Schmidt
 1:00.84 CyanSandwich
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:17.14 Kenneth Svendson
 1:34.04 Owczar
 2:11.98 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 4.44 Jasiolek
 8.72 Iggy
 11.90 Owczar
 17.06 Mike Hughey
 18.54 Cale S
 22.11 CuberM
 28.22 MatsBergsten
 31.46 h2f
 33.08 Wookie
 DNF moepm
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 36.31 riley
 40.25 Iggy
 42.62 CuberM
 52.95 Cale S
 1:20.74 Mike Hughey
 1:24.09 CyanSandwich
 1:41.18 MatsBergsten
 1:52.94 cmhardw
 2:18.70 DuLe
 2:18.83 ichcubegern
 3:15.63 Rocky0701
 3:40.83 h2f
 3:49.29 Wilhelm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:27.69 Cale S
 6:00.21 cmhardw
 8:26.93 MatsBergsten
 8:45.59 CuberM
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 9:20.95 Cale S
14:45.80 cmhardw
 DNF CuberM
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF Wilhelm
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF Wilhelm
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

19/21 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
5/5 (19:55)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (10:19)  h2f
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:01.22 riley
 1:12.08 Iggy
 1:12.83 Jasiolek
 1:17.21 Owczar
 1:17.57 Wookie
 1:26.33 CuberM
 1:27.01 sneaklyfox
 1:32.87 ichcubegern
 1:33.73 Cale S
 1:53.40 Ordway Persyn
 1:55.84 Puggins
 1:56.60 Kenneth Svendson
 1:58.93 Schmidt
 2:13.22 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)

 3:50.53 Cale S
 4:32.85 Ordway Persyn
 4:45.07 Kenneth Svendson
 5:53.75 h2f
*Magic*(1)

 1.92 Owczar
*Skewb*(16)

 4.35 lejitcuber
 4.56 Wookie
 5.44 Cale S
 5.73 Jasiolek
 6.26 Wilhelm
 6.75 Kit Clement
 6.96 Iggy
 7.35 Owczar
 9.51 Tx789
 10.46 riley
 13.67 ichcubegern
 14.21 pokelifter
 14.53 pyr14
 14.57 FaLoL
 19.27 Ordway Persyn
 20.21 Schmidt
*Clock*(5)

 8.31 Kit Clement
 8.77 qaz
 17.95 Schmidt
 19.70 giorgi
 33.74 Kenneth Svendson
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.15 lejitcuber
 4.27 ickathu
 4.51 Iggy
 5.48 DuLe
 5.74 bh13
 6.40 ichcubegern
 6.81 Cale S
 7.03 Wilhelm
 7.24 sneaklyfox
 7.25 giorgi
 7.68 Wookie
 8.25 Owczar
 8.50 FaLoL
 9.80 Kenneth Svendson
 10.16 Jasiolek
 12.86 Schmidt
 17.44 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(4)

 1:15.99 Iggy
 1:31.49 FaLoL
 2:00.54 Dene
 2:44.55 Cale S
*Square-1*(5)

 18.05 Iggy
 35.18 Cale S
 40.32 Tx789
 51.31 DuLe
 1:42.44 FaLoL
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

24 Sebastien
25 guusrs
27 ottozing
31 Attila
32 Kit Clement
35 h2f
37 Cale S
37 ichcubegern
38 Mike Hughey
40 AndersB
42 pokelifter
42 DuLe
64 Owczar

*Contest results*

230 Iggy
229 Cale S
168 Owczar
160 ichcubegern
157 Jasiolek
155 FaLoL
145 Wookie
117 riley
116 giorgi
111 CuberM
109 sneaklyfox
107 Dene
105 DuLe
103 Wilhelm
101 Lapinsavant
94 Kenneth Svendson
91 h2f
87 CyanSandwich
82 Ordway Persyn
78 MatsBergsten
77 Tx789
67 larosh12
66 pokelifter
65 notfeliks
62 cmhardw
62 Mike Hughey
57 ickathu
57 Keroma12
54 Schmidt
47 qaz
46 moepm
42 SirWaffle
42 Kit Clement
38 Puggins
38 LostGent
36 lejitcuber
30 Sir E Brum
29 MarcelP
29 pantu2000
26 Rocky0701
23 Sebastien
22 pyr14
22 guusrs
21 ottozing
20 Attila
20 thatkid
17 AllTheCubes
15 bh13
14 AndersB
12 BoshedCubes
11 FishSaysMOO
10 1davey29
9 Bubbagrub
9 Aussie
8 nalralz


----------



## Aussie (Feb 24, 2015)

Yay! Right in the middle of 6x6. Again. This time only 5 competed though rather then 7, so I got 3rd!


----------

